# C59 Steerer Tube Plug



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone else with a C59 with the Acros headset has the same issue as me. The tube Colnago supplies with the bike that inserts into the steerer tube and sits on top of excess steerer tube keeps working itself loose after riding bike. What I mean is it rises out of steerer tube alot the more I keep riding and don't loosen stem and push back down. It has always done this since I assembled bike. I used carbon paste on it still same issue. Thought it was pressure in steerer tube so I drilled a hole in the top same issue. Any ideas or anybody else having same issue. Also stem is tightened to specs and also a little more same issue.

Mar


----------

